# transmision jerkness



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well my 03 2.5s auto is doin some weirdness lately with the shocks and all. Lately i discovered that when it shifts to any gear at about 3000 and above, it jerks really bad almost that its slipping then the rpms raise up about 1.5k, its really odd. Boy o boy my dealer is gonna have fun with my car, they might as well just give me a new one!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *well my 03 2.5s auto is doin some weirdness lately with the shocks and all. Lately i discovered that when it shifts to any gear at about 3000 and above, it jerks really bad almost that its slipping then the rpms raise up about 1.5k, its really odd. Boy o boy my dealer is gonna have fun with my car, they might as well just give me a new one! *


Wow, just when I thought I heard it all. The shocks well you know about them. The jerkiness sounds like CV joints although your Ride is so new. Must be a Puter thing or someone fried the Tranny before you got it...


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

yah well i jsut called my dealer and they got me an appointment for next friday(feb the 7th). She said what they are prolly gonna do is either just replace everything or just give me a new car! if i get the new car, that will be sweet action!


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

one thing im still tryin to figure out is why the heck they would give me a new car when they only would have to replace the suspension and drop a new transy in there. Its kinda weird but hell i like it


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *yah well i jsut called my dealer and they got me an appointment for next friday(feb the 7th). She said what they are prolly gonna do is either just replace everything or just give me a new car! if i get the new car, that will be sweet action! *


This way with replacement they will just take the car back and tear it down for inspection. They will learn where they went wrong. GM does it all the time.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> GM does it all the time. [/B]


They have to


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *They have to *


Hey peddler, how`s business? Dee said she has to purchase new pots and pans you are turning every available piece of aluminum into dead pedals....


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hey peddler, how`s business? Dee said she has to purchase new pots and pans you are turning every available piece of aluminum into dead pedals.... *



HMMMM?? Never thought of that..Think ther is a need for Teflon (non-stick) pedals?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *yah well i jsut called my dealer and they got me an appointment for next friday(feb the 7th). She said what they are prolly gonna do is either just replace everything or just give me a new car! if i get the new car, that will be sweet action! *


So we are on hold until Feb. 07........OK Fine, Inquiring minds have to know...


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well i think that my car was abused when it was delivered here, its been quite jerky the whole time but the suspension was fine until now, so i dont know but i think my baby was abused


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *well i think that my car was abused when it was delivered here, its been quite jerky the whole time but the suspension was fine until now, so i dont know but i think my baby was abused *


Damn what a shame, why do people do that? It is a fact of life I guess, how many miles when you got it?


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

1000, it really pisses me off, i smell the friggin tansmission burning like a bitch now in my friggin garage evertime im in there


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *1000, it really pisses me off, i smell the friggin tansmission burning like a bitch now in my friggin garage evertime im in there  *


Holy Shit, someone must have burned the shit out of it. My son burned the shit out of my 94 Alty auto tranny. He hit a rock and the fluid drained out. It really fried and they drained what was left and flushed it (it worked for awhile),but it had to be rebuilt. It cost $5ooo.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

thank god i havent done shit to my alty yet, noing some dealers, they would say if ya put rims on your car and there was a problem with your engine block, they would blame it on that


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *thank god i havent done shit to my alty yet, noing some dealers, they would say if ya put rims on your car and there was a problem with your engine block, they would blame it on that  *


Yea, I`ve heard of that happening. With one thousand miles on your ride, there should be no problem with warranty.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

if there is, i'll just use the ole i'll grab my chainsaw and fuck all of your precious nissans, infinity's, porche's, acura's and bmw's. I dont think they would like to see all there side mirrors cut off there whole inventory


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *if there is, i'll just use the ole i'll grab my chainsaw and fuck all of your precious nissans, infinity's, porche's, acura's and bmw's. I dont think they would like to see all there side mirrors cut off there whole inventory  *


Serenity now, serenity now........ Any updates on your Ride?


----------

